# Jumelage Macbook/Blackberry pour utilisation modem



## aperrottet (20 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai effectué la manip suivante que j'ai trouvée sur internet : 

Comme le titre peut le laisser deviner, je viens de remplacer mon Iphone 3G par un Blackberry Blod flambant neuf !!
Et donc je vais vous faire profiter dun petit tuto pour vous permettre de vous connecter à Internet sur votre Mac en mobilité avec le Blackberry comme modem. Ce tuto est valable pour nimporte quel Blackberry.

Première étape copiez le script de connexion nommé Blackberry 3G CID1 dans /Bibliotèque/Modem Scripts (dans le Finder / est la première proposition de la colonne qui porte le nom de votre ordinateur).
Ensuite il faut appairer les 2 appareils. Rendez vous donc dans le menu Bluetooth du Mac et sélectionnez « Configurer un appareil bluetooth» . Choisissez « téléphone portable»  et laissez le Mac detecter votre Blackberry. Selectionnez votre téléphone et entrez sur le Blackberry le code donné par le Mac. Mac OS va vous proposer de vous connecter à Internet comme service Bluetooth faîtes continuer.
Dans constructeur du téléphone sélectionnez autre puis dans modèle du téléphone sélectionnez le script que vous venez de télécharger (Blackberry 3G CID1). Dans nom dutilisateur mot de passe et nom du point daccès mettez orange.
Faîtes continuer puis quitter.
Sur le Blackberry faîtes Menu/Options/Options avancées/TCP dans APN login et mot de passe entrez orange.
Cest tout !! vous navez plus quà lancer la connexion et ça fonctionne.

Cependant, je n'arrive pas à me connecter à Internet en utilisant mon blackberry comme modem. Je suis en Suisse et j'ai orange comme opérateur. Est-ce que quelqu'un connait les paramètres exacts à rentrer ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## aperrottet (21 Juin 2009)

up please


----------



## aperrottet (29 Juin 2009)

Personne peut me dire comment utiliser mon BlackBerry comme modem ?


----------

